# Edge Banding Router Bits



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been considering purchasing edge banding bits because I work with laminated plywood when I make large and some small projects. I usually glue strips of oak on the edges but I have considering changing by purchasing edge banding bits either the V-groove type or the tongue and groove type. I have some large furniture projects pending and really dislike the exposed edges. I leaning toward V-groove because I could get some alternative uses from the individual bits for edges. I have narrowed it do to two possible brands Yonico (Amazon) or Rockler. I have a couple of concerns before I attempt to purchase one or the other. 

What brand or type do you have?
How hard is the set-up procedure?
Does using these make it easier or harder to install wood edging? 
Does it require just as many clamps to glue edging onto the panel? 
Last but not least is it worth the money or should I just keep doing what I am doing?

In advance, thanks, Dan


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I have whiteside v-groove bits.
Not hard
It takes considerably more time to route a groove in each of your matting pieces then it takes to just glue a strip to the edge of plywood. It also uses more wood since it has to be wide enough to profile.
Yes, although I use a pin nailer where I can
It gives a stronger edge, but I don’t think it’s worth it.

One other comment I’d like to add, the v-groove bits leave two very fragile, sharply pointed edges that tend to splinter. If you do this, go with the tongue and groove type.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dan, I wouldn't buy Yonico bits they are made in China and aren't very good bits. I bought several of them and found out pretty quick they aren't much pumpkin. I buy Whiteside and Freud bits. Here is a link to where I buy the Whiteside bits. Right now they have a 10% off anything they sell plus shipping is always free. The promo code to get the 10% off is (sweet18)

https://www.hartvilletool.com/


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

T&G for sure for me. I'm a fan of matched bit sets for such as this. I have Sommerfelt's set, but Freud makes a matched set as well. Easy to set up. Drop a half inch rubber grommet in the collet, then set the first bit. Make the cut, then drop in the matched second bit and it's properly aligned to the groove automatically. On cheap sets I think you buy a little more trouple than you save in dollars.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> T&G for sure for me. I'm a fan of matched bit sets for such as this. I have Sommerfelt's set, but Freud makes a matched set as well. Easy to set up. Drop a half inch rubber grommet in the collet, then set the first bit. Make the cut, then drop in the matched second bit and it's properly aligned to the groove automatically. On cheap sets I think you buy a little more trouple than you save in dollars.


I agree with you, Tom. I have a Yonico 1/2" shank bit that I can hardly get in and out of my collet.


----------



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I appreciate it very much!


----------

